# Boss v plow 8'2



## mikeitu7 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a boss v plow for sale
Rt3 8'6. 
Do not know if it works I do not have boss setups. Bought a couple of plows as a package and was told they all worked. They bought new trucks. $1200


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Location? I see Palos by your name, is that CA, IL, someplace else?


----------



## mikeitu7 (Nov 21, 2008)

Chicagoland area


----------



## mikeitu7 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sold


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

I knew it would go fast!


----------

